# Clutch Line/Hose



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone know how long the clutch rigid line and hose are? And does anyone know where to get a new hose, possibly a braided stainless one? This is obviously for a 5-cyl w/hydraulic clutch.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

350mm is the length of the hose per the stealership. Now I just need to know which length of tubing I need...I have a 20" & a 30" sitting here...Hopefully one will work.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

OK, so why the heck does VW have to make the clutch system with 12mm 1.00 pitch concave flare fittings? They can't just stick with the bubble flare brake line fittings? This blows.


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I'm trying to figure out how to "manufacture" this hose as well. My local napa has a hydraulic hose place and they have the 12x1.0 fittings that you could put on the bubble flare lines. What is your current plan for how you are making your new hose?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (engineered4power)*

I'm looking at NAPA also. ETKA says the hose is 350mm so I'm gonna give it an extra inch or two if I can get the correct end on it for the slave cylinder connection. It's a concave flare fitting, not a bubble flare. And the rigid line I have is bubble flare so the flare will get cut off one end and reflared to concave. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

OK, so I think I'm just going to put in a length of rigid tubing with a couple loops in it for the time being and either hope the hose comes out OK and is reuseable or have one made up to replace it later. Got to get it on the road. The other idea I had was to stick a short section of rigid into the slave after reflaring it to an inverted flare on one end and then just make up a bubble flare double female hose to bridge the 2 rigid sections. Bubble flare hose ends have got to be easier to get in 12mmx1.0 thread than inverted flare. What a PITA. I'm definitely going to have a bunch made up once I get it right.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

May have found a solution! I'm waiting to hear back from a company that says they'll make up a prototype for me and if it works, they'll make a run of them and sell them. They'll be braided stainless teflon lines. If it comes out right, I'll be putting him in touch here and wherever else so that everyone can benefit. There's got to be a market for at least 50 of these, hopefully 100+. No word on pricing or anything yet. I'll keep the thread updated.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Please let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (VW Nevada)*

Clutch line was sent out yesterday so as soon as I have it in hand and verify its fit, I'll let people know.


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I'm in line for one once you get them made.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Line/Hose (engineered4power)*

I'm assuming I'll have the line by Saturday, maybe by Monday...I don't know how he sent it. I'll post as soon as I know something.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_There's got to be a market for at least 50 of these


Audi 4000quattro URq QSW


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The hose came in, but it had the wrong male end on it. Otherwise it looks awesome. I'm waiting on one with the correct male end now. Hopefully mid week at the latest.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Still waiting on the new line....darn holidays. I'm keeping fingers crossed for today, but I'm not really optimistic. I need my car! I may just loop a long section of rigid line a couple times for the time being.


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

Any new updates on your hose? I'm still interested in one if you get one figure out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (engineered4power)*

Should be here tomorrow...I hope.


----------

